# Panna Cotta Brain with Blood and Clots



## Derelict (Nov 6, 2011)

I made this little gem for our company Halloween potluck ...









It was made with the panna cotta recipe here. I'm not fond of cranberries, so I devised my own cherry reduction using a can of bing cherries in their juice, 1/3 cup of sugar, and cornstarch. Folks at the potluck found it so objectionably gruesome that only three folks would try it. All three liked it, but one had to close their eyes first 

It tasted fantastic, and I loved the texture and jiggle 

D


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Nicely done!!! Your coworkers are weenies!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

That looks really good. Thanks for the link to the recipe too.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That looks really good... gross, but good!

I like panna cotta in the brain mold, but after making that for 3 parties and having only 1 or 2 brave enough to even try it, I've taken it off my party menu permanently. 

I did it with strawberry syrup and mashed strawberries and it really looked nice and freshly bloodied... and the vanilla/strawberry combo was quite nice, but it's just too much work for me to throw out half of it each time. 

(really good with chocolate syrup too... we got creative with the toppings after trying to eat the leftovers...  )


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

That looks SOOOO gross!!!!!! I LOVE It!


----------

